# Rescuing Jack



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have had only about 5 minutes in the last few days as Linda Fung and I were able to rescue a baby!! We had been working all week on this project and didnt was to say anything cause we had no idea how this would turn out. Jack was a Maltese who was being given away by his owners, as they allegedly did not want him once they had a baby. We didnt know that this baby was over a year old and Jack had been left outdoors in a kennel with a rottweiler for over a year. And as you can see from the pictures - he was STARVED!! He spent the week at a a puppy brokers where he was shaved down, as he was infested with fleas and mats. Well she agreed to not send him to a shelter & hang on to him so we could try to find him a home. Thanks to Linda, she contacted a friend who said she would love him. So yesterday the delivery marathon started. DH and I drove to southern NJ to pick up Jack. My heart sank when I saw how skinny he was (found at 6lbs - gained during the week and yesterday was at 7.12 lbs) He is a DOLL! Very sweet, happy, sat in his carseat well, walked well on a leash. Not neutered, so was a happy marker, when I delivered him 1/2 thru the state to Linda, who very graciously took him the rest of the way to his new Mommy in Philadelphia. His new Mommy loved him, said last night that he was settling in and that his forever home will be with her or her grandmother who wants him without even seeing him!! This was a nice way to spend the weekend, helping to find this baby a home. FYI -they pressed charges agains the owners, so hopefully they will pay a penalty somehow for their horrid treatment of this sweet dog. 1st Pic is how he was found. Then his fist bath after being buzzed, and the last two in the convertable during delivery!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Introducing Jack


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,

What a bittersweet story! You and Linda are just AMAZING women! What a wonderful way to spend your free time helping this lil' guy find a loving home. It really pains me to hear how he was neglected, I just simply do not understand the cold, cruel ways of some people. :frusty: Bravo to you and Linda! If you get anymore updates or pictures of Jack, please share them with us! He's darling!
:kiss:
Kara


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a heartwarming story Laurie. Kudos to you & Linda for taking the time to help Jack find a loving home.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Laurie & Linda, you two are so caring and compassionate. What a wonderful thing to do. Kudos to you both.eace:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

eace: Victory for Jack and :whoo: Way to go Laurie and Linda!!!! You must feel GREAT knowing that this sweet little soul will have a happy life now! What a blessing! 

He's just precious, I cannot imagine looking into that adorable face and not giving that baby everything his little heart desired. I'm sure he'll think the wait was worth it, now that his forever home has been found. 

There's a special place in heaven for the two of you :angel::angel:!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have to give Laurie 90% of the credit. She was on top of this the entire time. She went out of her way to, make calles, email, pick up Jack and send a care package home with him. If you haven't figured it out yet, Laurie is a sweetie with a HUGE heart. Yes, I found him his home, but I could not have done it without Laurie's help! 

He was so sweet. He was so quiet on route to his new home. He also sat on my lap and let me hold him. he didn't seem to be too fearful of people or dogs. He just loved the attention he was finally getting! What a beautiful ending to such a tragic beginning.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Isn't it amazing that he was so comfortable around new people and dogs after all he'd been through? You can tell in the pics in the convertable...he looks happy and excited. His little head is up, his tail is up...he just looks ready for his big adventure. I have a feeling he is going to be his new family's little miracle boy!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:angel: :angel: :angel: Laurie and Linda you are angels..God is smiling on both of you for saving one of his loving creatures....


Jack called and told me to give you both :kiss: :hug: and he said that you are both:first: :first: ladies....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks all, but I am sure you would have done the same thing if the pup was in your area!!! It was fun too, we learned a whole new way to get home and saw lots of interesting towns on our 2 1/2 trip home - Everyone should drive around their state sometime - it was pretty cool!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I think Laurie's heart is as big as all outdoors. Her love and compassion would be hard to beat. You may recall, she's the one who suggested and then coordinated everything for the donations for Shadow. She is truly amazing! 

Linda~ Your finding a forever home for little Jack is no small thing. Without the 2 of you working together, he wouldn't be the "happy camper" he looks to be in those pics.

Hooray for Laurie and Linda!!! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I can say - and I am sure Linda would agree - that this was a SMALL thing to DO and we hope that it inspires others to get a little involved and help someone, something out!! All it took was a few calls, emails, coordination and driving!! A small donation of our time for a big reward!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As I sit here with tear filled eyes for that poor loving soul, I marvel at the good and bad in this world. How wonderful for Jack that he was put in your path to guide him to a better life. God bless his brave little soul and the guardian angels who led him to both of you.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Laurie and Linda,

You are amazing!!!!! Tears were wellling up in my eyes when I read this, thank you for being such wonderful people and giving this pup a second lease on life!

Hugs,

Kristin


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a great story!!! Thank you for sharing. I do feel inspired. 

Jack looks thrilled to be sitting in the back of the convertible, ready for the rest of his life. He looked like he was shouting THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It is awesome that Jack has two angels! Just wait until you see him on his Got Me Day next year! And from one maltese over here who also loves her convertible, we are very very proud of you two!

Amanda & Belle (& Dora who is crazy in love with Belle)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is just a sweet and wonderful thing you guys did Laurie and Linda.:hug:Hugs to each of you for helping little Jack find a great new loving home.I wish the world was full of more people like you guys.....it would sure be a better place.Thanks for the inspiration and hope.:hug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LL Cool J (->LaurieLinda Cool Jack) ! You ladies did a great thing together! It might be a 'small' gesture, but it takes a lot of determination to actually DO it. Thank you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I can say - and I am sure Linda would agree - that this was a SMALL thing to DO and we hope that it inspires others to get a little involved and help someone, something out!! All it took was a few calls, emails, coordination and driving!! A small donation of our time for a big reward!!


Laurie, you are too modest. It is the small things in life that matter most. And sometimes very small gestures of kindness are very huge blessings for everyone! I've done alot a charity type volunteering and things and it is wonderful to see the reaction of the recipient(s). I also keep my children very involved in charity and the *pride* that they feel is just awesome to see.

You and Linda make a great team! The world needs more people like you :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just got an update that Jack is doing well. Eating and drinking, but has tried to mark in the house - she corrected him and brought him outside. She said he def. knows the word no. His back legs are so weak (most likely from being in that kennel for a year) so he is not doing well with the stairs. I am sure one he gets moving more, playing with his new brothers, they will strengthen. He cried all night, so Shannon went down and slept with him. Just like a new puppy!! Thanks all for letting me share this great experience with you all!!


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I remember a thread about this a week or so ago, what started out as such a heartbreaking story thankflly has a happy ending. Laurie you and Linda a wonderful ladies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie and Linda--- you ladies are truly the best!!!!!! Jack looks like a wonderful boy and with a little TLC will be just awesome. Hopefully you can keep us posted with his progress... he sure could use some skin on his bones. 

Bravo Ladies!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Laurie & Linda - Can you hearing my cheering for both of you?!? WOW, you two are fantastic. True angels. THANK YOU for taking care of that sweet baby. The picture of him in the bath breaks my heart! I'm so glad it's over for him and he's got a fur-ever home that will love him.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

How wonderful!! Seeing the first couple of pictures makes me cry....how can people do that to a dog...

Thank you, thank you, thank you for doing this!!!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Laurie and Linda, 

You two are such great, loving and compassionate people:whoo:


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Linda and Laurie : amazing!!! What you've done is truely amazing! 
Please keep us up to date if possible if charges against those cruel ppl were successful!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Way to go ladies! You guys are so wonderful to do this! Now this sweet little guy will have a fresh start in a new home where he will be warm and fed and loved right away, rather than wasting away in a kennel being forgotton. You made a huge difference in this guys life! I'm so proud of you!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow that is amazing? Who could starve a dog and just leave it outside? I dont get that AT ALL! Thank goodness for you two.

I hope Jack does great. Anytime you hear stories like this of a dog needing help, feel free to post them! 

We will need Jack updates, I love the photos of the convertible.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:grouphug: to you both and of course :grouphug: to Jack.

What a touching story, with a happy ending. 

Aren't Hav. People the BEST!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, what a story! I cannot belive there are such a$$ holes in he world today.. I guess thats ok though.. for every a-hole, there is a Laurie and Linda.. 

Ryan


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Laurie and Linda,
You are both exceptional individuals. A testament to the greatness we as pet owners can only hope to achieve. Kudos from Hank and the rest of our family.
Thank you.

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie and Linda- How wonderful that you two could give a new life to Jack. It just makes me sick to see and hear of animal cruelty. And Jack has such an adorable face. Thank you so much for sharing such a heartwarming story. It takes people who care to really make a difference in this world. And you both are wonderful examples of people who do make a difference.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It scares me to think that these people have a baby now. If they can treat a dog like that, think what they can do to a child.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How sweet and how wonderful for Jack!

I hope we get updates. You ladies are wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Thank you for taking your time and going out of your way to take care of this poor little one. You are truely special ladies. May God bless you.*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Linda & Laurie - Kudos to you both for making a HUGE difference in Jack's life. It takes a loving heart to get involved in something like Jack's situation. 

I'm sure Jack will be forever grateful for the love and affection he's getting from his new human. Rescued dogs really do know they've been given another chance. 

Way to go! :thumb: 

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie and Linda, that is so wonderful what you did and I am happy that you have gotten the response you did so far, as you deserve to be congratulated over and over again! That is great news about little Jack and I'm sure that he will be so well loved in his new home and that it will all be thanks to you two! :grouphug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurie forgot to add, she met me at a dog show to make the exchange. Boy did she gets some strange looks! She was so cool, she didn't even break a sweat. People thought she was the abuser when she was actually the rescuer.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> Laurie forgot to add, she met me at a dog show to make the exchange. Boy did she gets some strange looks! She was so cool, she didn't even break a sweat. People thought she was the abuser when she was actually the rescuer.


Oh my! I can imagine!!

I remember once, I gave myself a black eye bodyboarding (I got hit by a wakeboarder) and my husband got dirty looks for WEEKS. I imagine taking a neglected "Jack" into a dog show was a very similar reaction. If they only knew how fantabulous Laurie is!!!

Any updates on Jack?

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No news yet - I am sure he is just settling in to his new home.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW!! That story make me weep & clap at the same time. Why people like that get dogs in the 1st place is just beyond me. 

Laurie, did you volunteer to do rescue or did this situation just come up? And how did you not punch :boxing: the owners!! lol


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Introducing Jack


Jack looks so happy despite all that's happened to him. What a woman you are to help this beautiful boy! :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I love the shots of Jack in the convertible -- sort of shows that Jack is about to start living the good life -- sort of like orphan Annie with Daddy Warbucks.

What a wonderful thing you did for Jack!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I have to give Laurie 90% of the credit. She was on top of this the entire time. She went out of her way to, make calles, email, pick up Jack and send a care package home with him. If you haven't figured it out yet, Laurie is a sweetie with a HUGE heart. Yes, I found him his home, but I could not have done it without Laurie's help!
> 
> He was so sweet. He was so quiet on route to his new home. He also sat on my lap and let me hold him. he didn't seem to be too fearful of people or dogs. He just loved the attention he was finally getting! What a beautiful ending to such a tragic beginning.


:whoo: To both you and Laurie!! I think you both have HUGE hearts.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Kudos to you both!! Jack is going to be much happier with his new family for sure!! It sounds like it doesn't have to much of an improvement to make a huge difference in his life. I'm sure his new family is wonderful - what wonderful people to take him knowing all he's been through as well. The world needs more people like ALL of you.  

Karen


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Wow....you gals are awesome! That story gets to me! Thank you for stepping up and taking your precious time to help be part of the answer to an over whelming problem in our society! I think you are ANGELS OF MERCY!! Hugs!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Laurie and Linda, bless you. You did such a wonderful thing!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Have you convince the new adoptive owners to join this forum so we can keep up with his happily ever after story?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo: Well I have a wonderful update on Jack.

He has been renamed Anderson Cooper - called Anderson - which I think is GREAT!! They absolutely love him and he is BFF with the toddler in the house and sits in the stroller with her!! He went to the vet today and gained 1/2 lb since Saturday and although malnourished and underweight, appears to be in great shape. He is on special vitamins and food to bring up his weight and after his series of required shots, will be neutered. Although having trouble with separation anxiety, he does well when loose with the other dogs in the house. Edit: i forgot to add, they think he is actually only 3 years old, so has a long life ahead of him!

I am happy to announce

ANDERSON (JACK) HAS FOUND HIS FOREVER HOME!!

Thanks for all your support thru all all of this. This was my first rescue and I am so happy that it turned out the way it did. :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie that is sooo great, thanks for the update on this little guy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cheryl, I doubt that will happen, but she did promise to bring him to my next Hav playdate so I will have plenty of pics!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Laurie, how exciting! I'm so happy to hear that Anderson is finally home... and it's all thanks to you and Linda. You should both be very proud of yourselves!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Laurie, how wonderful! I'm so happy to hear about Anderson and his forever people. I have visions of him in the stroller with his little person. I cry at happy endings. God bless him and all his tomorrows.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WAHOOOOOO! happy ending. good work L & L-- what a team.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Great news for Anderson! I like that name, plus he looks like him. Sorry I haven't been around, but am looking for a house and moving soon. Life is a bit crazy!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

That is great...New name to start his new life with his new family.:whoo:

You ladies should feel proud:biggrin1:


Laurie and Linda you ROCK:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my! I missed the whole event! 

Laurie and Linda you are angels !! What a wonderful, loving thing to do. I think Anderson Cooper is the perfect name for that little guy. I am so happy to hear he is healthily gaining weight and happy in his new home. 
How awful that he was so mistreated by his previous owners. People like that make me uke: and want to hang them by the *bleep* ! GRrrrrrrr!!! 

Now I understand what the pic of you in the convertible is about. Thanks for directing me to this thread, Laurie. I sure have been out of the loop this past month! lol

You ladies are just amazing!!!!!!! ((((((hugs)))))


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie & Linda, you guys are Anderson's angels! 
What a great ending to an awful situation.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow!! How did I miss this thread. A HUGE HOORAY for Laurie and Linda. You two are fantastic. What a wonderful, happy ending for Anderson. I am honored to "know" two such terrific people! 

Hugs to you both from me and my fomer rescued/stray dogs and cat, Maggie, Charlie, Casie, and DC and my current rescued cat, Cali.

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought I would just give you all an update - it is certainly making me smile:biggrin1: Anderson (Jack) is very happy in his forever home, and is being a very good boy according to his new Mommy. She says that he loves his other canine brothers!! He is just under 10 lbs which is a few pounds heavier than then we rescued him!! Here is a picture, although not a great one, you can see how well he is doing!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,

That's WONDERFUL!!!!!! He looks a million times better!  You ladies did a fantabulous job and really made a such a huge difference in his life! Bravo!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He looks wonderful! He looks like he filled out. Nice to hear happy endings.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, thanks for the update. He looks great. what a difference TLC makes.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

There you go...now that's a real Hav's life...taking posession of that couch!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He's so cute! One lucky pup to have found a wonderful forever home - with the help of his angels!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, he looks so good. His hair looks like it's grown out quite a bit. I can't wait to see how he looks in a few months. Thanks for checking in on him Laurie!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I love happy endings!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That's great that Anderson is doing so well! You ladies deserve a big round of applause! :clap2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great news Laurie--he looks great!What a difference a couple angels have made in his life--------:angel::hug::angel:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I was wondering how the little guy was doing. Wow, he has put on so much weight and he looks so good. Laurie and Linda, you guys did really good!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aw, he looks great!

I saw a skinny little clipped down Maltese today at Petsmart and thought of Anderson. I'm glad to see Anderson looking so good!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice, happy update. Great to hear!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:bump: I wanted to just bring this thread back one more time so you all can see the updates on Anderson Cooper (Jack). His new forever Mom says that he rules the house, and that they have not told him yet that he is not a dog!! This is his new little sister, they share a stroller when out and about. - Oh and I wanted to add - he is up to 12 lbs!!!!! Yahooo


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Wow - his coat has a lovely shine to it now, and he looks quite relaxed. His new sister is gorgeous! Love those big blue eyes.

Wanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Laurie, Anderson and his little sister are so cute. Looks like Anderson has claimed the couch! Thanks so much for the update. Another very successful rescue story!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

I just read through this thread. What a wonderful rescue story! Anderson and his sister look so cute! What a great thing you did for him, Laurie and Linda!eace:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

OH MY, look how cute. His little sister has the cutest eyes ever.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Such a happy story! Way to go jack AKA anderson cooper. Very pretty sister.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jack looks quite comfortable in his new home. His little sister is a cutie pie! (She looks a bit like Cindy Lou Who) :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jack looks so carefree and comfy. His little sister is very cute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Anderson looks like the sweetest most laid back dog! What a great ending to a rescue, Laurie! You and Linda certainly did well.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a great ending (or really new beginning) He looks wonderful. It's a real Cinderfella story. I love it!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a great update! And I don't think you can ever explain to a maltese they are a dog!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie, thanks so much for the update. I can't believe that is the same dog. He is so cute.

My brother, who didn't want anymore pets, no way, :nono:, just rescued a 9 mos. old Maltese. Well, actually my SIL told him he had no say in the matter and he was outvoted. The poor little thing had 3 broken toes and weighed 6 lbs. and was in heat when they picked her up. My SIL said he is now walking the dog, and he would never go for walks with her. The dog is up to 8 lbs. now and her name is Izzy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update Laurie on Anderson.He looks so comfortable laying on the couch.What a great outcome for this dog.Laurie and Linda--you guys are just awesome!:grouphug:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I wasn't a member when this story first appeared so just read through the entire thread.

I have tears running down my cheeks. I will NEVER understand human nature that could do this to a poor defenseless dog. But the actions of you two, Linda and Laurie, and his adoptive parents who took a chance on a neglected dog, restores my hope in our human race. What a beautiful New Year's story! 

You two are God's angels and i hope He richly blesses both of you as you have blessed the life of Jack/Anderson and his forever home. You may think it's a "little" thing but it's the "little" things done with great love that makes the most difference in the lives of all.

(And i am soooo glad his first neglectful parents are being prosecuted!)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie~ Thank you for the update on Anderson. You and Linda have right to be proud of all you did for him! I'm so pleased to know he's doing so well!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

This whole thread is so heartwarming to read. What a wonderful update on Anderson! Laurie, you and Linda did such a great thing!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Laurie,

I just now read this thread for the first time...:hurt:

What an awesome act of kindness you and Linda acomplished! Anderson Cooper must think he died and went to heaven..REALLY! 

Thank you so much for sharing this story and update..what a blessing! 

I hope that the Rottweiler that he was imprisoned with went to an equally wonderful home...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a wonderful update on Anderson, Laurie! I love how he and his sis share a stroller and the sofa too. Sweet. He looks like he's been there forever.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

eace:Laurie and Linda, you are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!eace: What a wonderful story. A great way to start the new year.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Laurie and Linda,

Thanks for the update! Anderson looks a million times healthier and happier than when you rescued him from that home. I can't believe it is even the same dog! It just shows you what love and kindness can do. Great work on saving a furry life.

:grouphug:


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

What a wonderful story to start 2008 with! Thanks so much for the update. Anderson looks so happy. Great job!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree....this is a great way to start the new year!! Thanks for the update and btw, HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

> I have tears running down my cheeks. I will NEVER understand human nature that could do this to a poor defenseless dog. But the actions of you two, Linda and Laurie, and his adoptive parents who took a chance on a neglected dog, restores my hope in our human race. What a beautiful New Year's story!


I agree. I'm a guy (I think only one of two on this forum, the other being Ryan) and I have to say I had tears in my eyes but then again I'm a big marshmellow for animals. I usually try to avoid seeing things like that because it bothers me so much. Maybe more so this time because my best friend has a Maltese by the name of Kiwi who has such a fantastic personality and is so incredibly cute. I'm just so happy that the new year has given him a new lease on life. Makes we wonder though, about a couple who could do that do such a cute, gentle and defenceless dog, what kind of parents they would be....


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you so much for the wonderful update! What a priceless picture too. 

And I agree, his sister DOES look like Cindy Lou Who 

Thanks for the beautiful, uplifting story.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I also have just read thru this entire thread, and I REALLY want to say....EVERYTHING that EVERYONE else has ALREADY said!

It really is hard to think of adequate words to describe the gentle and generous souls who saved Anderson from certain suffering.

I think, though, that they saved one pup, but they have affected SO many PEOPLE by their example of unselfish giving.

Thank you. Now I'm gonna' go give my Molly one more extra HUG! :whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Laurie, thanks for the update! How nice to see him so shiny and relaxed, especially next to his sister...very sweet.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

What an amazing story! I just read this thread for the first time. You two are just fantastic people. Anderson looks so happy to be part of a real family now.:whoo:


----------

